# E/M Auditor Study Guide



## JESSHEATH (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello fellow coders!! I am looking for an E/M study guide for the speciality certification. If anyone out there has one they would like to sell or let me borrow??? On a budget thought I'd try this route before spending the $80 for the new 2008 version...Thanks! Jessica


----------



## snapier (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm looking for some example questions that will prepare me for the e&m certification, can anyone help


----------



## snapier (Aug 19, 2009)

*Sandy*

I'm looking for some example questions that will prepare me for the e&m certification, can anyone help


----------

